# Not able to download individual instruments from East West OPUS



## Ramon Pessoa (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi! I am trying to download individual instruments from East West OPUS plugin in my DAW (Reaper) but doesn't work. Comes a message saying: "the instrument could not be downloaded". To see what happens hres is the video: https://clipchamp.com/watch/1wgopsWYYA8

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jun 9, 2022)

Do you have it sorted out? Seems like Opus doesn't have the directory for the downloaded instruments specified. Please see in the preferences there should be something about it, sorry I am away from my PC so I can't be more specific.


----------

